# Engine cranks but won't start



## textroublemaker (Mar 18, 2009)

changed all injectors. new wiring to the injectors. changed rotor, distributor cap and wires. started initially, ran for about a minute then died. Started back up and died again. now will crank but won't start. please help!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pull the cap and make sure your rotor is turning.
pull the spark plugs and see if any got wet


----------



## textroublemaker (Mar 18, 2009)

rotor is turning , checked to see that all plugs were firing pulled all plugs ,only #6 real wet checked fuel pump getting fuel to rail,checked coil and litttle box under coil, all good there wondering if the timing belt broke or broken wire somewhere?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you by chance replace the injector on #6 recently?
if the rotor is turning, your timing belt is still intact.


----------



## textroublemaker (Mar 18, 2009)

yes replaced 2,4,6 and the wiring harness to all 6 injectors it has run since the replacement Checked all cylinders for compression today all within spec the ecu is giving code 33 which is o2 sensor circuit is open but i would'nt think that would keep it from starting goin to borrow ohm meter and check most electrical curcits. Any other suggestions?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

textroublemaker said:


> yes replaced 2,4,6 and the wiring harness to all 6 injectors it has run since the replacement Checked all cylinders for compression today all within spec the ecu is giving code 33 which is o2 sensor circuit is open but i would'nt think that would keep it from starting goin to borrow ohm meter and check most electrical curcits. Any other suggestions?


my guess is you damaged the o'rings on #6 when you replaced it. and fuel is literally dumping into the cylinder. pull the injector and check the o'rings for ANY damage.


----------



## textroublemaker (Mar 18, 2009)

ok will check o ring and get back thanks


----------

